
Police won't charge you, but they'll grab your money - todd8
http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/world/story/1.2760736
======
rayiner
> In places like Tijuana, police don’t make any pretense about this sort of
> thing.

Just from a purely statistical point of view, in a place like Tijuana any
substantial amount of cash in a car probably _is_ proceeds of illegal
activity.

------
amaterasu
Australian here. Is it just the bias on the news reports, or is American
policing really going to hell?

